# Estate Sale Bottles, Two Unopened.



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 22, 2015)

First, what should I do about a bottle with its cap on it where the cap has a small hole in it and I want to keep the cap intact? Should I carefully remove it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Someone wrote on most of them. Been working on removing those issues. All written on were dated in the 1960s. Maybe expiration dates? Others said 10 CT. 10 count? Today after class, I was driving home and was on the main road that branches off into my own when, suddenly, I noticed an Estate Sale sign.So I keep going, turn off, and pull up into a large throng of cars filling the sides of the road. And I park in the grass, step out of the Neon I now drive, and go up to the garage.  I first hit the upstairs where I was looking through vintage books for specifics and suddenly overheard someone asking one of the people working there, "What's downstairs?"I'm still too focused to really be listening in, but suddenly I hear, "There's furniture, lamps, pictures, and bottles."I set down what I was looking at as nothing went back before the 1920s (some really good '20s books, though,)  and made my way to the basement.  I turn right into a dull laundry room and see it filled with jars. Although I was not quite despairing (I know little on jars,) I began looking through them and trying to figure out if 1-3 dollars was an acceptable risk on any. I decided No and was disappointed, for if there were jars there, would there not also be bottles?  I leave that room after taking a peak behind the stairwell-- couldn't see much, for it was too pitch-black.  Suddenly, looking right, Bottles! Oh yay. ACLs, paper-label, but nothing embossed. Shame, but alas: There were a few worth picking up, and others semi-local if not local, so certainly a must-have at the price of $1 each.And I look for date-codes. Shoot, man. 1968, 1973. Oh, but wait, 1958, 1963-- ah, a bit better. And so I begin to make a pile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




An early Diet beverage put out by Seven-Up. ^ I add to the pile a Grand Rapids paper label bottle-- rough shape, a bit too modern, but I'll take it: Sunglow Royal Blend Cola, 1963.I find several diet Like bottles; hmm, interesting. And I grabbed an unopened one and an opened one-- the two best, in which I got one with a 5 Cent off cap from Quality Beverage Co. of Muskegon-- my town. I picked it up more for the cap than anything else. Didn't need multiples of this bottle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Around from 1963 to 1969. The ones I picked up were 1963 and 1964. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A coupon or sale cap that has a small hole in it []^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1959 Par-T-Pack paper label, 1963 Sunglow Cola from a near city, 1958 Vernors Ginger Ale with a "note" that they age their flavor for 4 years.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Back.





1959 Paper label Par-T-Pak. ^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Threw them in this vintage carrier. It's not very old (Pepsi bottles in it dated 1973,) and I likely won't keep it, but it's a good holder for now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All of this was buried in decades of dust. I went back, grabbed the other unopened one which has a Spur cap on it from my town as well. Also a Little Squirt twist (Squirt) from I'm guessing the 1950s, several tins including some nearing 100 years old, an an ACL jar. One tin I so badly want to open, but we cannot get it open. I'm not sure that it's been opened since it was made, and it may be a century or more old. Whatever is in it rattles around. Not sure what Patent Applied For Eureka Tape Repairer looks like. It's for a doz. 5/16 heavy ___? The back tells me what to do and makes it seem like some sort of sleeve for joining two broken ends of metal. The 'tape' is not tape as I understand it.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 22, 2015)

I couldn't work through your entire post.No interest there for me. No age. I'm sure others will disagree. Mass produced items have very limited interest although they're coming of age.              Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 22, 2015)

botlguy said:
			
		

> I couldn't work through your entire post.No interest there for me. No age. I'm sure others will disagree. Mass produced items have very limited interest although they're coming of age.              Jim



Not sure why people post if they're going to speak negatively?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 22, 2015)

BTW, had you read the post, you'd see that my interests were mainly in the Like bottles with local caps. The others were either of enough age, semi-local, or came with the others.  I'm still interested in what I best do for the damaged local cap.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 22, 2015)

I think so called negative comments give you the best perspective of the viewpoints of others. It's like going to 10 Doctors who say you are going to die of cancer and then going to one who says there is hope. You believe the last one who tells you what you want to believe.  I said: "I'm sure others will disagree". There are others who see these items as collectible. I don't. That's my viewpoint. Take it or leave it. Just don't be upset when I don't go along with what you "want" to hear. For me, I wouldn't give you a nickel for the entire bunch you presented today. Others might give you a fortune. I've supported your posts in the past. I'd trade you a nice bottle or two for some of those pavers although this is a BOTTLE forum.           I like you Man.         Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 22, 2015)

Jim, you used to be so uplifting and positive about any of my finds or buys regardless of age. This year that changed. I'll not ask in public what happened, but PM is open if you ever need to talk.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 22, 2015)

It's not my collecting interest either, but I love this stuff! I buy it to resale, to other collectors, if it makes them happy, the feelings, mutual. So I read a lot of posts, the knowledge is power theme , and the forum benefits us all, whether we are collecting and purchasing to resale!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 22, 2015)

I also resell. The GR bottle I may give away to a GR collector I know if he doesn't have one.


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 22, 2015)

Great, Bear, signing off!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 22, 2015)

Sleep well.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 23, 2015)

I found it Interesting even if not super old. Being from Detroit I like anything Vernors (and Faygo) I got similar Detroit bottles. I've seen some like those get good money before. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 23, 2015)

I cannot seem to find old Faygo's here. Not sure why.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 23, 2015)

I am sincerely sorry and apologize if I have offended anyone. That is not my intention but may have happened unintentionally. I have much more to say on the subject but fear I will be misunderstood because of my lack of  articulation. To each his own. If you like it, collect it, but don't expect everyone to get excited about it. I guess Bear is correct, "If you don't have something positive to say, say nothing at all." I will try to keep my pie hole shut.       Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 23, 2015)

This was just a note to anyone, but I've noticed it in specific posters. I had been waiting for a good time to say it. I had a superior opportunity in another thread, but instead I reported the man's comments and saw that Admin deleted them.


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 23, 2015)

The Vernor's is a cool one, wasn't mr. Vernor the first person to make ginger ale or a carbonated beverage? He did something like that. Nice pick ups.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm not sure and doubt it as Ginger Ale is one of the earliest pops out there, but today's pick-ups will please people more. I just like the cheery, bright ACL and friendly face on it.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 24, 2015)

hay , remember the ham sandwich's that went with this wonderful beverage's ?


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 24, 2015)

I am also from Detroit, and love the Faygo's & Vernors. I have quite a few of each. All from Detroit. I usually won't pick up a Vernors unless it's from Detroit.And it is very possible to voice  'negative' comments in a 'positive' way. So you don't alienate yourself.I have a couple of different 'Likes' also. common but still cool. They go with my many 7up's.


----------



## logueb (Oct 24, 2015)

Never knew that Seven Up had a diet soda. Nice sharp ACL's.  My new motto.  Collect what you "LIKE" and like what you collect. Nuf said. Buster


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 24, 2015)

LOL. I like it, Buster.


----------



## Johnnysoda (Oct 25, 2015)

Good pick ups bear! I'm jealous of the par t pak and sunglow!


----------



## RCO (Oct 25, 2015)

we have a lot of estate sales around here too , but never really found any bottles at them . there is a lady here who does estate sales on the weekend , its almost like its her job or a part time job . she seems to have one every couple of weeks somewhere in this area or say 1hour radius of where I live . usually at a house that has sold or home of an elderly person who has passed away or moved into a nursing home. but never really found much at any of these sales so far .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 25, 2015)

Johnny, I've never seen a paper-label Par-T-Pak, but I've seen them in ACL. It seems to be a national brand. Sunglow of GR may be a rare paper label. Still too modern for most collectors. I'm gonna carefully remove it and place it on the bottle better, for the seam bisects it.  RCO, most are 1960s+ junk. I've seen early 1900s bottles, but usually overpriced and junk. Keep going, and you gotta get lucky. Bring a flash light and get into all the dark corners.


----------



## MuddyMO (Oct 28, 2015)

Not my area of collecting, but definitely nice to see something 40+ years old like it was almost new! The Like sodas were very interesting, and the others look like typical 70's blehhh, grandpa used to drink that with his gin. If you have writing on the ACL sodas, I've taken Goof Off to them without affecting the colors or taking off the embossing. Tried it on many many different ACL's.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm going to have to remove the caps, I'm afraid. One is deteriorating badly, and the other might as well be prevented from that. I'm curious to what it tastes like after over 50 years.  Where do I find 'Goof Off?'


----------



## CreekWalker (Oct 29, 2015)

He means goop, an abrasive hand cleaner, careful!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 29, 2015)

I suppose it might be at Menard's here.  Thanks, Rick.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 29, 2015)

I was able to get the caps off by working around the bottom with a special tool and twisting it to gently flare out the sides. Here are my 4 Muskegon caps, the Lack's being 1950s, the Muskegon being 1910s, and the bottom two from the bottles which I resealed in plain red caps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have bottles for two of the 3 brands above, and the 5 C Off cap could go on any from the '50s and '60s. Below you can see how rotten the 'coupon cap' had become. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had to, for the pic of the bottles, mess with contrast and brightness a lot, along with change tint a bit, to salvage what somehow became a very dark, illegible picture:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Caps leaning against the bottles they came off of. ^


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't have the Like or parTpak in a bottle but got it in a can. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 29, 2015)

Those are very neat. Thanks for showing them, Leon!


----------

